# Probably Enzo's last UKC with me



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Where is the show Roxy ?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck Roxy!! And take some pics for us! The kids and I are headed to a three day agility trial this weekend!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Best of luck Roxy and don't forget to post a video and photos for us  !!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Good Luck Roxy!!!! Just remember to tell 
YOURSELF this before you go in the ring! "My dog is the best darn dog in the ring and if the judge doesn't think so he's/she's an a**hole."

Just a little mental confidence booster.

Regardless, have a GREAT time!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Where is the show Roxy ?


Claremont ,

There will be 2 UKC and a ARBA show this weekend


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck with the show and let us know how it goes


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone I have to force my bf to take the pictures. Probably no video lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Woot! Woot! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ditto to everyone else's comments GOOD LUCK!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

cash said:


> Good Luck Roxy!!!! Just remember to tell
> YOURSELF this before you go in the ring! "My dog is the best darn dog in the ring and if the judge doesn't think so he's/she's an a**hole."
> 
> Watch yourself... I might have a puppy in the same ring with Enzo!
> ...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

desertreef said:


> cash said:
> 
> 
> > Good Luck Roxy!!!! Just remember to tell
> ...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Karen will it be heather and Malcolm?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, but she can only attend one of the days.


----------

